# Old Battleship headed north in Mississippi



## Salt blitz (May 28, 2013)

Met this battleship on the tow headed north in mouth of southwest pass the other day . Would love to hear her story.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Appears to be a Destroyer Escort. Likely post war version.

Destroyers usually had twin mount turrets


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Navy ships are tough looking. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I bet if I mounted a .50 caliber on the bow of my Shoalwater, I'd give him a fair fight. Lol


----------

